# Full tank Pics



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

And one of my biggest Caribe:










Comments please.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

killer looking tank awsome lookin caribe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the tank came out real nice


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice tank dude


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

that tank went from straight sh*t to awesome, the fish are nice too


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

great tank. how big is your biggest caribe?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sweet tankl bro


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank and pygos


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice tank









Your P. caribe is beautiful


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice tank! I would move the heaters though. They work fine if you set them top to bottom


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice setup and pygos..... Tank looks great :nod:


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

awesome tank matey, one of my favourites, as im a fan of black substrate

ian


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That tank is f*cking sweet.
I like the blackish gravel.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your comments.
















I think my biggest caribe is a little over 7" (never measured just eyeballing). Although the rest are just a tad bit smaller with the exception of my two new added caribe.

I wanted to put the heaters on bottom so they would not stand out but i don't want my p's getting burned as they are always lurking on the bottom most of the time. I also thought about standing them up, but my tank is smaller than the height of my heaters


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice. If it were my tank I would have added a little more plants in there, but it ain't my tank...








~Taylor~


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet tank and Fat Red


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

your tank looks better every time you post pics


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

It looks really good, I couldn't see a powerhead but I bet they'd like it.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys, i wanted fake plants only because i did not want to shell out a lot of money for lights and electricity. Also i almost went with the bare driftwood look without plants but i decided against it. I wanted my pygos to kind of be right at home. I also was thinking about adding more but then they won't have all the swimming space they do now. I might add some small one later....for now its pretty much done









Peacemaker will be going to a new home right now. He has a little hole from where they already tried to have a little snack and this will not do for a loved pet. I know he will be right at home in my friends 60 gallon community tank









Anyways there are 2 powerhead in there. A peg 1120 and a maxijet 300 (something like that)
pics, look carefully again:



















better view:










Extra pics for u all of killer, the 3 blades, and two razors:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm with you killerbee. I've never been into messing around with real plants for my tanks, so I always get the silk ones. They are so easy to maintain, and even though some people may be able to tell that they are fake, most people don't really even pay any attention to them, and I don't need to impress anybody except myself. They still make aquariums look great!!
~Taylor~


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

good job man..


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ /\ Thanks guys, i might add more fake plants in the future. We will see...i keep finding little chewed pieces of plastic floating from the fake plants i have now. I might even have to take them out. Only time will tell.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

killerbee said:


> /\ /\ Thanks guys, i might add more fake plants in the future. We will see...i keep finding little chewed pieces of plastic floating from the fake plants i have now. I might even have to take them out. Only time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad enough. I'd take them out right now.







I'm sure you already know what could happen, that plastic from the plants, if swallowed, can bind up their digestive tract pretty bad. You don't have many plants in there, so it's not too late to switch to silk plants.








~Taylor~


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Its not as if they are eating them, its as if they are just pissed off at me and tear sh*t up. The little pieces are less than 1/2", but i will most definately keep my eye on them. Thanks for the advice. I think i might add some rocks or slate if the problem keeps occuring. I'll kepp u all updated.


----------

